
Making Sense of Uber's Engineering (1/N of How to Build an X-like App/Business?) - hrishikesh1990
https://blog.flexiple.com/making-sense-of-ubers-engineering/
======
hrishikesh1990
Uber's tech is mammoth. Studying and understanding it can prove quite helpful
if you are venturing into building your own business or a product or even a
new feature. Not because you should align with it from day one, but so that
you never fall into the trap of building fancy, complex tech in the early
stages.

Here’s how I have planned the series: 1\. I plan to start by understanding
Uber's tech ecosystem 2\. Next, delve into what you should (and should not be)
building for your first product or feature 3\. Finally, try to build an early
version of an Uber-like app ourselves

In the first post, I would be covering point 1.

To make things simpler, I have italicised terms throughout the post which
should only be taken as examples and skimmed through (have also hyperlinked
them as well though in case you are interested to read further on them).

At all points, my intention to focus only on the larger picture and not get
bogged down because of the details.

Would love to hear what the community has to say about this :)

